# My M1T Cycle



## mark1466867919 (Jan 7, 2004)

Right I have been taking 15 mg a day for 1 week now. Not noticed much of a change, slightly stronger perhaps. No side effects at all apart from Yellow Pee and a few dodgy dreams!

I am running for 1 more week at 15mg then havin 2 weeks off and then another 2 weeks at 20mg.

Also taking milk Thistle aswell!


----------



## mark1466867919 (Jan 7, 2004)

OK I jumped on the scales this morning seem to be up about 3lb. Quite pleased with that seeing asthough I'm not even trying to bulk at the moment. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2004)

Cool!

Keep us informed Mate - I start my M1T a week on Saturday...


----------



## The Natural (Jul 17, 2004)

Mark,

why are you taking prohormones if you are "not even trying to bulk at the moment"?

Thanks.


----------



## mark1466867919 (Jan 7, 2004)

I am using them to help me with my cutting, I am still training very hard with the weights aswell as adding a lot of cardio into my weekly routine.

When ever I have tried to cut in the past I have always lost a lot of weight, so far my bodyfat has dropped but my weight is still going up.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2004)

You should gain some more pounds around the end of the second week, my mate did and after that the gains stopped, he did a 4 week cycle, 15mg for the first week and then 20mgs for wks 2,3 and 4. Are you getting lethargy yet because thats the most common side effect from m1t.


----------



## mark1466867919 (Jan 7, 2004)

No more lethargy than usual after a days work followed by a session in the gym! My lifts are improving quite a lot, my weight is going up, seem to be losing fat and feel a lot tighter.

I will be upping to 20mg a day for the last 2 weeks.

I was very sceptical after reading all the reviews about how good this product is, but I have got to say it seems pretty dam good! :twisted:


----------



## Barry (Jul 20, 2004)

Hello Axel,



Axel said:


> You should gain some more pounds around the end of the second week, my mate did and after that the gains stopped, he did a 4 week cycle, 15mg for the first week and then 20mgs for wks 2,3 and 4. Are you getting lethargy yet because thats the most common side effect from m1t.


What about the balls shivelling up, hair loss and decline of sex drive (ability) reported when using higher doses of M1T?

Have to admit that it's aspects like this that have put me off the idea of using M1T 

Barry


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2004)

what make mit you using mark?

cheers


----------



## The Natural (Jul 17, 2004)

Barry said:


> Hello Axel,
> 
> 
> Axel said:
> ...


but, it's worth it, right? :?: 8)


----------



## Barry (Jul 20, 2004)

Erm... no, but then it depends on how much you value your balls, sex drive, hair and health in general, but to me it's not worth the risk, your opinion may differ however...

Since looking into M1T (Underground Labs version) deeper after having bouight a bottle I have to say there is no way I would want to sell it to anyone, not now, the internet is littered with forum posts and information about it and high end dosage side effects.

S1+ is something I want to look into deeper, although more expensive than the M1T it is apparently less harsh and I've not read anything about negative side effects from using this.

Barry



The Natural said:


> but, it's worth it, right? :?: 8)


----------



## The Natural (Jul 17, 2004)

Barry, i was attempting a dash of irony/sarcasm there. i would rather go with food, training, sleep, ad infinitum.


----------



## Barry (Jul 20, 2004)

Ah right, did not notice the flashing sarcasm strobe lights, too much computer work  Did wonder considering your username though 

I agree health etc is more important, but then I think longterm about a lot of things.

Are you a vegetarian by the way?

Barry



The Natural said:


> Barry, i was attempting a dash of irony/sarcasm there. i would rather go with food, training, sleep, ad infinitum.


----------



## The Natural (Jul 17, 2004)

nope, not a veggie chief. i was for 6 months when i was 17, but McDonalds 'broke' me ....:.

longterm thinking is to be valued- "if you fail to prepare, prepare to fail".....


----------



## mark1466867919 (Jan 7, 2004)

Wow this is turning into quite a debate!

As far as sides Barry Balls have shrunk a bit but after speaking to other people about this it should only take a couple of weeks to come back to full size, I have not lost any hair and trust me I have not lost any of my sex drive.

Can I just say that I know some people don't agree with Ph's/Steroids that is fine with me - everyone is entitled to their own oppinion on these things.

My personal opinion is that if you are careful and run things sensibly after doing lots of research and have the neccesary PCT on hand then I don not see it as a problem, so please if you don't agree with what I am taking then don't bother reading my POST. I am creating this log of my M1t cycle to help other people who are intrested in taking M1t not so that people who don't agree with Ph's can come and take the piss.

I am being as honest as i can possibly be with this and am highlighting all the pro's and con's that I am feeling.


----------



## mark1466867919 (Jan 7, 2004)

OK next update:

It is the start of my 3rd week today, as planned before I am taking these 2 weeks off as I have read this to be a good guideline (2 on 2 off 2 on). Having said this I was tempted to carry it on for another week as I keep stating have had very few sides.

The main problem that i am having at the moment is spots on my chest and face - Feels like i'm 15 again!

Other than that I have gained 4lb and my strangth has gone up a hell of a lot! :evil:


----------



## Barry (Jul 20, 2004)

My balls haven't shrunk man, who is spreading such a vile rumour 

Most bad side effects are reported by people on 20mg and higher, however say the side effects that you notice, are not so bad for you by the end of the cycle and you manage to *retain* half of your gains afterwards, that still leaves the possibility of internal damage done to organs and there is no documentation about that as regards M1T, just advice by various users on protecting the liver and taking anti-Estrogen etc as a precaution.

I'm not knocking you or anyone else Mark, and would like everything to go great for you and for you to keep the gains and your balls to go back to normal status  Your honesty and feedback is appreciated, I was just voicing my concerns because without your health life is less.

Oh, and I would personally use anything that helped so long as the side effects were not bad.

Barry



mark said:


> Wow this is turning into quite a debate!
> 
> As far as sides Barry Balls have shrunk a bit but after speaking to other people about this it should only take a couple of weeks to come back to full size, I have not lost any hair and trust me I have not lost any of my sex drive.
> 
> ...


----------



## mark1466867919 (Jan 7, 2004)

I know where you are coming from Barry but the amount that I am using is so small. There are risks with Excess anything in life.

If people start with stupid sarcastic comments then I will just stop posting on this site and keep all the info to myself.

After all I only post this information for other people benefit. if I start getting hassled for doing so then I will just stop!


----------



## The Natural (Jul 17, 2004)

Mark,

apologies for any offense you may have taken.

I have read and posted on a number of boards and this is one of the more sensible. Though a theme i see running through many boards is a lack of respect for the seriousness of some of the performance enhancing substances available today. I've seen posts where 16-18year olds have been told it's ok to do steroids/prohormones because they have researched it thoroughly enough!! This is a joke, these guys don't even have mens bodies yet. I don't think these substances (legal and illegal) should be promoted without all the possible side-effects being made clear at the same time, because there are too many of these youngsters reading this. Too many people are living in dreamland, 'hoping' that things won't go wrong. 'Hoping' is no safety net.

I hope it goes well for you, spots are no fun, i still got them at 25(going on Accutane when i get back). Though 4lbs in two weeks is not that impressive, especially when you factor in the financial cost.

Keep training/eating hard.

Cheers.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2004)

Completely agree with The Natural regarding the use of PH/PS/AAS' by 'youngsters' and that hoping nothing goes wrong is definately not a safety net - if you're gonna use M1T get nolva BEFORE starting the M1T, keep doses lowish and see how you react...more is not neccesarily better.

Also agree with Mark, it's your cycle mate, do it how you see fit  and thanks for posting your results so far.


----------



## mark1466867919 (Jan 7, 2004)

Cheers Guys - I totally agree with you about youngsters taking PH's I think this should definately be out of the question for anyone under 21. Don't worry LM600 I have all my PCT handy just incase.

Still spotty though!


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2004)

Cool!

Damn those zits - it's the one thing I'm not looking forward to!


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2004)

how bad are the spots mark,

did you have any before?


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

Mark i admire you mate, at least you have got the balls, to speak your mind and f**k everyone else, i am sure you'll do just dandy with the m1t cycle, keep me posted bud, and i will crtainly give it a try, after seeing your results, keep at it mark i have no doubts things will be fine for you.

Dave.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2004)

im tempted to do a cycle aswell


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2004)

I would give it a go steve.

I have been on it for nearly two weeks now - just increased to 15mg a day and still no sides.

What mark says is true, it really does seem to help you push more when lifting. I seem to feel a lot tighter as well.

Its pretty cheap at the moment as well!


----------



## mark1466867919 (Jan 7, 2004)

Zits seem to be coming to a halt so that only lasted for a few days! weight is still up (approx 5lb)

I can't wait to do the second part of the cycle now only 10 days! I will be running the second part of the course at 20mg a day.


----------



## mark1466867919 (Jan 7, 2004)

OK just a quick update as not much is happening as I am just over half way through my 2 weeks off.

Balls seem to be back to their normal size again and all the spots have gone!


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2004)

hows the cycle going now mark?

you no you mentioned about ebay,had a look i couldnt see any on there at all?


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2004)

just wondering if mit is banned in the uk.

i had alook on ebay the other night,did not see one pot?


----------



## simzy (Mar 7, 2004)

must be removing it as they think its steroids LOL

had a thought of selling it on ebay but good job i did not bulk buy from the yanks now LOL


----------



## mark1466867919 (Jan 7, 2004)

Yeah i just checked an your right I couldn't see any on there either. Will have to wait and see if any more come up.

Anyway started the second part of the cycle today running it for another 2 weeks at 20mg a day.

Hopefully should see some good gains now weight has dropped back down to 12st 5lb - still up 3lb which for me is pretty good.


----------



## mark1466867919 (Jan 7, 2004)

Right first off I have decided to keep running at 15mg a day and not upping it to 20mg. Mainly because I counted how many and I was a few short to run it at 20mg for 2 weeks.

Anyway third day into the second part.

I trained my back last nght but seem to have a good all over pump this morning. No training tonight as I usually have wednesdays off (may go for a run).

Can't wait til I do my shoulders to see how much my strength has increased!!!!


----------



## mark1466867919 (Jan 7, 2004)

Ok I trained with a bloke that I used to train with about 6 months ago last night.

He couldn't believe the difference in strength that I had. I put nearly all of that increase down to the M1t.

For example I used to stuggle curling 10 reps of 15kg on both sides of an EZ bar last night I curled 10 reps with 20kg on each side of the bar. I was well chuffed with that as it is quite a big increase - This was towards the end of my bicep work out aswell.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2004)

Bump, M1T is a superb strength agent!!!

Be quite interesting to run it with 19NorDiol


----------

